# Avatars ?



## Mush (Jun 6, 2005)

May  we  add an  Avatar ??


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 6, 2005)

The avatar feature has not been enabled yet.  We may well be adding this in later after things get settled down a bit.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Jun 6, 2005)

Sure hope we're able to add avatars.  I already have one picked out...


----------



## Patri (Jun 6, 2005)

What's an avatar? Sounds like a dinosaur bird.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 6, 2005)

Patri said:
			
		

> What's an avatar? Sounds like a dinosaur bird.



Was wondering the same thing.


----------



## ausman (Jun 6, 2005)

A pictorial representation of yourself or the way you would like to be seen.

As a middle aged guy with a small, developing belly, I chose a Simpsons character to represent me.


----------



## bigfrank (Jun 6, 2005)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> The avatar feature has not been enabled yet.  We may well be adding this in later after things get settled down a bit.



Whats the big deal, Just enable it. There are over 1300 tips members that are tug members. Most of them allready have Avatars and know how to use them. The people who do not want one or don't know how to get it to work will have fun learning or just won't use it.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jun 7, 2005)

At the risk of being stoned, is it possible to limit the size of these?  I see these on other sites (dealcatcher for one) where the photo is so large it makes the whole post bigger.  Also, I find a lot of them to be distasteful.  Can we please not have horror photos or women in scant bras to look at?  I realize this puts the moderators in a tough position if they have to censor them, but it may have to be done.  Okay, I'm now going to duck for cover.


----------



## Nicole D. (Jun 7, 2005)

northwoodsgal said:
			
		

> At the risk of being stoned, is it possible to limit the size of these?  I see these on other sites (dealcatcher for one) where the photo is so large it makes the whole post bigger.  Also, I find a lot of them to be distasteful.  Can we please not have horror photos or women in scant bras to look at?  I realize this puts the moderators in a tough position if they have to censor them, but it may have to be done.  Okay, I'm now going to duck for cover.



I Totally Agree.


----------



## geoand (Jun 7, 2005)

bigfrank said:
			
		

> Whats the big deal, Just enable it. There are over 1300 tips members that are tug members. Most of them allready have Avatars and know how to use them. The people who do not want one or don't know how to get it to work will have fun learning or just won't use it.



Why add one more issue to the problem solving list?  Yesterday, I counted at least 3 different threads concerning the guest issue.  There are many threads now that are asking "how do you do this or find that?" and sometimes they don't get answered.  So another thread is started up about the same subject.


----------



## geoffb (Jun 7, 2005)

South Park characters are popular also.... try out South Park Studio 2

http://www.planearium2.de/flash/spstudio.html


----------



## Lee B (Jun 7, 2005)

northwoodsgal said:
			
		

> Can we please not have horror photos or women in scant bras to look at?



I totally agree!  Let's remove those bras!  Sorry.   I was feeling mischief.  I agree that this could become troublesome.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jun 7, 2005)

_I totally agree! Let's remove those bras!_


You gave me my laugh for the day!


----------



## bigfrank (Jun 7, 2005)

You have to learn to walk before you can run. A person walks as fast as they can. If people know how to use an avatar then they will go right ahead and use it. If people are still having problems with other issues then Why would they try to go a head and attempt to use an avatar.
 IMO I believe that most of the current members here Know how to use an avatar and if they don't there are many members that would help. There are a few threads on Tstips that I can post here for help on the subject of Avatars.


----------

